# Fuel Pump ? (2003 SE-R)



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I've been having a problem with my Sentra, fuel related, slow starts, stalling, poor acceleration, and using a lot of gas at times. I took it to the dealer and after the 3rd time they finally found a problem...the fuel pump. I was just curious if this happens a lot on the car, especially since it's only a little over a year old. Also, what if anything could be done to prevent this from happening again? One good thing is it's still under warranty, so no out of pocket cost.

--Reid


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is the first time, I've heard a fuel pump going out on a spec... hmmm.


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Hi Ruben,

I checked out your car on your link, very nice ride! I like the looks of the grill and the instrument panel, how did you do the panel like that?

As for my car I'm hoping when the dealer changes the fuel pump (5/7/04) everything will work good, hopefully get some power back. I would also like to change the tail lights on the car, not sure where to get some good ones though. By the way my car is the silver version, tinted windows, hope to get some pics posted soon.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Reid said:


> Hi Ruben,
> 
> I checked out your car on your link, very nice ride! I like the looks of the grill and the instrument panel, how did you do the panel like that?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Found this topic on another forum, sounds like others had a fuel pump problem also...hope after mine is changed (date moved to 5/13/04) all my problems will be solved.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?postid=1142709#post1142709


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've heard of a few bum fuel pumps on the QRs.....seems to be a strange issue.


----------



## Reid (May 1, 2004)

Yeah I hope this fixes my problem, sometimes when I give it gas it boggs down like its drowning/flooding real bad...plus the problems mentioned above. Other than this and a little wind noise I love the car.


----------

